

Your use of pronouns reveals your personality - jezclaremurugan
http://hbr.org/2011/12/your-use-of-pronouns-reveals-your-personality/ar/1

======
bdfh42
Is it me, or are we seeing a lot of Harvard Business Review posts today - all
leading to partial posts with the rest of the piece behind a pay wall?

I am tempted to "flag" all posts to "pay to view" sites.

~~~
xiaoma
I regularly flag anything behind a paywall. Regardless of how wonderful the
article may be, being directed to it is a waste of time for anyone not
subscribed.

